# Who has Mission's Golden Eyed Tree Frogs??



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

I was given a pair of these dudes by a friend, they are such ace little frogs, really active compared to red eyes, and i think they are cuter also. But ive never seen any for sale, or even on the classifieds...

How common are they in the hobby, and is many out there keeping/breeding them? 

Ive attached a pic, but unfortunatly its not my own photo  shame cos its an ace shot!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

The are commonly sold under the name Amazon milk frog. I've seen loads of places that sell them too! Never heard them being called the name you said...


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

that must be why ive never seen them on any lists... different name! Mission's golden eye tree frog must be its original name from when it was first described.

Anyone breeding them then if they are quite common?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

andaroo said:


> The are commonly sold under the name Amazon milk frog. I've seen loads of places that sell them too! Never heard them being called the name you said...


I've seen them at London zoo under that name.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Spot on Andaroo...looks like a Milky to me.

I have read quite a bit on these and there are captive breds around but apparently they are kinda difficult...

Beautiful frogs though.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

one of my local exotics shop sells these guys, they are soo cute!!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Spot on Andaroo...looks like a Milky to me.
> 
> I have read quite a bit on these and there are captive breds around but apparently they are kinda difficult...
> 
> Beautiful frogs though.


Hmm i thought they were easy to care for... as they are pretty much like white's with their behaviour and personality.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

They're much, much easier to care for than red eyes for instance 

We have ours on exhibit labelled under the same common name as Halcyon used. They're great


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> They're much, much easier to care for than red eyes for instance
> 
> We have ours on exhibit labelled under the same common name as Halcyon used. They're great
> 
> ...


:2thumb: What temps/ humidity does these guys require?
I read that red eyes aren't high humidity frogs and that 40-60% is good for them constant exposure to higher humidities will cause problems, what are your views on this?


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

mine seem fine at 80F hot end down to 73F cool end. and i got humidity at around 80%

Really active tree frogs, always hopping around at dusk and regullaly take crickets during the day! much better than the boring red eyes at work


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeh they are great and not as delicate as red eyes seem to be


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

OH, when I said difficult I meant to say difficult to breed. My bad.:flrt:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I dont really know how they compare with red eyes when it comes to breeding but in the absence of a female mine like a cuddle now and again :smile:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, they are cute. 

Red eyes are shy and delicate but I cant compare either cause I have never had a milky. 

Milky frogs were the pet of the 80's in America. I dont know about here, but there everyone seemed to have one. 

There was an online artical about Milkys being hard to breed so most of these were WC...I read that someone finally realised they prefer to lay eggs in small pockets of water rather than a rain chamber...but I dont know how credible that is. 

Are they very active? They are certainly not camera shy...I dont like to take pics of my red eyes cause I worry about stressing them more than needed but I love to watch them.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I know what you mean I try to avoid usiing a flash.Mine are very active at dusk and usually on the alert for a good part of the day too. They call frequently when having a swim inflating the sacs at the side like bullfrogs very cute. Havent quite managed to catch the full 'water wing' effect yet.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

There scientific name is Trachycephalus resinifictrix, would be much easyer if every one just delt in these names ratehr than the common names. at least we would all know what people are on about.

Yes they are a much hardier and larger species than A.Callidryas. they are alot louder than A.Callidryas though. Still a great looking species and already have a space reserved for them once the frog shed is complete.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Mbar said:


> I know what you mean I try to avoid usiing a flash./QUOTE]
> 
> Why, flash is a perfectly acceptable feature on a camera to use whilst photographing amphibians. The only reason some photographers shy away from it is because they feel it unfairly enhances the frogs natural colours.
> 
> flash is perfectly safe, i have been using it for years with no ill effects, it will cause no harm to your frogs.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm Jealous:blush:

I wish I had space for a frog room...but my hubby says it is unacceptable to move our 3 year old daughter in with her brothers! :bash:

Before the credit crunch started we had plans for a large extension (leaving me with 2 rooms!!!) But nooooo the bankers had other ideas for the country :lolsign:

Still have plans for darts though. Once these babies are big and healthy...maybe by the summer they will be big enough to give me that tank. 

The Milky frogs have a look of whites about them dont you think?


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

They have a similar chunky look to Whites and are just as amusing epecially when stalking thier prey.


----------



## beechtree (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't they lose their colouration as they mature? They are cute though!:whistling2:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

The colours do mellow out into different shades but no less beautiful imo


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I wouldn't particularly say that they lose their colouration to be honest  Still as lovely as ever when adult.

They are indeed tree hole spawners, although they will on occaision spawn in mid sized waterbowls, in little ponds or all over the enclosure!!!

They're not hard to breed but I suspect the reputation comes from the fact they lay in excess of 1000 eggs and most people manage to raise less than 1%... They're adapted to mass mortality of the tads due to the nature of their tree hole breeding, however they ought to be slightly more successful than most people find.


----------

